# Urgent: Badly injured duck in need of help



## MaryOfExeter

My brother called this morning and said something got their ducks through their cage, killing all but one. He said the surviving duck had something wrong with its eye.

Well, we just got back a little while ago with my newest addition to the family. I was SO mad when I got there. The ducklings (who are in their 'teen' stage) were crammed into an all wire cage at night (thankfully they were free range in the day and had lots of room!). The cage was set up off the ground about 4-5 feet by a wooden poole - making it easy for any cat, ****, or possum to climb up and nibble away at their feet!

This duck is in pretty bad shape. Something wrong with its eye??  How about the whole side of his face is eaten away! 

Anyway, when we got there that side of the face was covered in flies. When I blew them away, I found a mound of fly eggs (I'm guessing?) under the eye, below the beak, and a mass in the duck's crest. The wing is also a bit roughed up, but not any open wounds that I can see, just a little baldness and irritation.
When I got him home, I instantly gave him a lukewarm bath with some dish soap to get some of the blood out of the feathers and clean up the wounds. I did my best to disinfect the wounds with peroxide. I'm hoping that and the soap killed the bugs, and made it harder for any future maggots to feed on the bird (since the peroxide kills dead material). I did all of this outside, so by the time I was done washing him, the neosporin was nice and warm, so all his injuries now have a nice coat of that on it. Now that he's all greased up, the flies won't bother him. He's out in the sun drying with some ACV water and chick feed.

I gave him a 1/4 of a Penicillin pill (called Bird-Pen). That's how much you're supposed to give pigeons. I've given the same amount to chickens and ducks before, so I figured it'd be a safe dose to help fight infection. Other than Terramycin, it's the only antibiotic I have on hand. I was hoping you guys could give me some extra advice, or maybe suggestions for better medication and whatnot. The poor little guy HAS to be in pain; I feel so bad for him  Is there anything else I can do to make this as pleasant as possible? Later I plan on bringing him inside in a rabbit cage. I'll make sure he's nice and warm. I'm afraid to keep him outside (like I'm sure my parents would rather me do  ) because the flies are out REALLY bad this year, and I've dealt with maggot infested ducks before....YUCK!

I'll try to get some pictures soon. I've already starting calling him Tippy Jr. If he makes it okay, he's going to be one spoiled ducky here


----------



## Lovebirds

Well, I can't give you any advice. Just well wishes for Tippy Jr. Hope he'll be ok. It's sad about all the other duckys........


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Yeah  I have a feeling this was the work of a ****, since their little fingers can easily get into things.

Here's a picture, although it's not so great. Pretty graphic  I think that 'cord' looking thing sticking out may be an infected feather shaft?

http://i43.tinypic.com/vg5rtg.jpg


----------



## Lovebirds

MaryOfExeter said:


> Yeah  I have a feeling this was the work of a ****, since their little fingers can easily get into things.
> 
> Here's a picture, although it's not so great. Pretty graphic  I think that 'cord' looking thing sticking out may be an infected feather shaft?
> 
> http://i43.tinypic.com/vg5rtg.jpg


OMG.......is that AFTER cleaning or before? PLEASE tell me it's before.......poor baby. Your brother needs his butt whipped..........sorry.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Sadly....After  It's hard to get him much more pleasant looking than that for now. Tomorrow I'll get a soft cloth and try to wipe a little more gunk of his face before applying more neo. Slowly, but surely, we should be able to get all those little eggs and icky stuff off him. I just don't want to rub his face too much at a time, as I'm sure it hurts no matter how gentle I am! 

Right now Tippy is in his cozy new cage in the spare bedroom. I blocked off the air vent and got him a heating pad so he'll be warm. At least in there he'll be left alone while he recovers from the attack. I bet he went through quite a bit of shock.


----------



## Lovebirds

MaryOfExeter said:


> Sadly....After  It's hard to get him much more pleasant looking than that for now. Tomorrow I'll get a soft cloth and try to wipe a little more gunk of his face before applying more neo. Slowly, but surely, we should be able to get all those little eggs and icky stuff off him. I just don't want to rub his face too much at a time, as I'm sure it hurts no matter how gentle I am!
> 
> Right now Tippy is in his cozy new cage in the spare bedroom. I blocked off the air vent and got him a heating pad so he'll be warm. At least in there he'll be left alone while he recovers from the attack. I bet he went through quite a bit of shock.


I know you're doing all you can. I just feel so sorry for the poor baby. I sure hope he'll be ok.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Me too. He's an adorable little ducky  I love his little poof on his head. And his quaking is still pretty high pitched, so he sounds cute too!


----------



## TAWhatley

Ohhhh, Becky! That is such a sad little case. Bless you for taking this on! For sure this little duck needs to be kept warm and you have to be sure it is eating and drinking. 

You are doing all the right things with getting rid of the fly eggs and treating the wounded area.

Is this duckling just flat down/out like in the photo or can/does it sit and/or stand up?

If there are still maggots, those can be zapped by applying a very small amount of Ivermectin topically .. right on the maggot (or fly eggs for that matter). If you do this, just be real careful not to get a lot of the med on the duckling .. too much can be toxic to the duckling.

Terry


----------



## mr squeaks

Hi Becky!

I'm glad that Terry saw this thread as she can be so helpful in cases like this!

WHAT A SHAME! I too, was wondering if we were seeing his wound before you cleaned! 

I sure hope that he will make a full recovery! I know he is in great hands and couldn't ask for better!!

Sending LOVING HEALING WISHES WITH GENTLE HUGS AND SCRITCHES!!

Will be watching closely for updates!

Shi


----------



## maryjane

That's terrible, the poor little guy. I hope he does well and recovers quickly.


----------



## Reti

Oh poor little baby. You are doing a fine job with him, now I hope no infection sets in and his wounds can heal quickly.

Reti


----------



## MaryOfExeter

TAWhatley said:


> Ohhhh, Becky! That is such a sad little case. Bless you for taking this on! For sure this little duck needs to be kept warm and you have to be sure it is eating and drinking.
> 
> You are doing all the right things with getting rid of the fly eggs and treating the wounded area.
> 
> Is this duckling just flat down/out like in the photo or can/does it sit and/or stand up?
> 
> If there are still maggots, those can be zapped by applying a very small amount of Ivermectin topically .. right on the maggot (or fly eggs for that matter). If you do this, just be real careful not to get a lot of the med on the duckling .. too much can be toxic to the duckling.
> 
> Terry


He's been alert, vocal, and standing since we got him. This morning I went in and held the water up to him, which he instantly started drinking. He must have been very thirsty! It seems like he may have lost a little sight from the eye on the injured side. He was tell when something's moving and gets wary, but it doesn't look like he can see well enough to make out what things are, like the drinker and food (the reason I say that, is because he looked a little 'lost' unless the water was in the same spot for him to drink). Doesn't look like he's touched the food yet.


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Some updated pictures!
http://picasaweb.google.com/MaryOfExeter/TippyJr
I watched him eat today so I know he's eating now. He seems to be feeling much better!

Oh and the good news is, all those little fly eggs dried up so now we don't have to worry about maggots


----------



## Lovebirds

Well, taking everything into consideration, he's looking pretty good. You're going to keep him? Do you have other ducks? Gonna get him (is it a HIM?) a girlfriend?


----------



## MaryOfExeter

Yep, he's staying here  I've got three Rouen ducklings (they're starting to get their feathers) that can be his/her friend. I don't know the sex of Tippy yet


----------



## TAWhatley

Super good job with Tippy, Becky! Bless you and that little duck! Tippy ain't the best example of a crested Pekin, but s/he sure is a lucky and blessed one!

Terry


----------

